# Pineapple question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I like pineapple water.

Thumper came home yesterday with a pineapple that is green on the outside. It has not ripened, correct or not? Usually they are goldish yellow.

If it is not ripe can I leave it on counter to further ripen?

Can I drain a can of pineapple chunks to use or will there be too much sugar absorbed in chunks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've made pizza and upside-down cake with canned pineapple after draining. What do you want to make?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I've made pizza and upside-down cake with canned pineapple after draining. What do you want to make?


I drink pineapple water.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a pineapple for Easter brunch that was green. I cut it up anyway and it was sweet and ripe on the inside!

I find that some of the 'ripe' fruit at the market is over ripe and starting to rot.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> I like pineapple water.
> 
> Thumper came home yesterday with a pineapple that is green on the outside. It has not ripened, correct or not? Usually they are goldish yellow.
> 
> ...


Place the fruit in a paper bag, it will ripen nice and sweet also if you wash the fruit well the peel can be use to make a sweet pineapple flavor drink just add sugar to it and let it seat for a few days in the fridge, back home the elders made pineapple shine out of it, or by cooking the peel with sugar you can make syrup for pancakes or sodas with carbonated water. My elders never wasted anything.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I was 'almost' mad at Thumper. "Almost."


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a pineapple problem. Every time I dehydrate pineapple I can not get it to go in the mylar bag to store it.

It keeps ending up in my mouth instead!

I have to say that fresh pineapple dehydrated is some of the best tasting stuff in the world.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been told to pull a green leaf out of the top of the pineapple, pulls out easily it is ripe. Always worked for me. But not sure how true that is.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I always smell it.If it smells like pineapple it's ripe.
I do the same thing with melons.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Pineapples are a great source of vitamins and many take it for granted or are afraid of this fruit, in today`s over commercialism we tend to gas everything in order to have it in the market before the fruits are ready at their peak of sweetness Ethylene gas is used commercially to ripen tomatoes, bananas, pears, and a few other fruits postharvest, so a green fruit is better ripen at home in a paper bag, we had no form of dehydrators ,hell we had no electricity, but our fruits where dry in a sheet metal under the Cuban sun, that was our candy, Ball Fruit-Fresh Produce Protector or vitamin c powder or fresh lemon juice can be used to keep the fruit from turning brown during drying, I have canned pineapple with mango, oranges, papayas and also made jams and on the picture here I made a great pineapple syrup from the peel of the fruit, great for over vanilla ice cream or infusing more flavor to a cake or over a cheesecake. The peel of a well ripen pineapple,2 quarts of water,4 cups of sugar and boil under low heat till is reduce to less than a quart, syrup. Pineapple pie and a upside-down miracle loaded with a rum sugar sauce,







Enjoy.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Having spent 5 yrs on Oahu, and trying most anything you can make with them, pineapples are one of my favorites. Generally a ripe pineapple is yellow-brown, and I sniff for ripeness. A lot of times you can pull a top leaf gently -- but if they're dry/brittle, that's not a real good way to test for ripeness (I still do it anyway).


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Good thread!
I root the tops & have fresh pine apple in 36 months.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

crabapple said:


> Good thread!
> I root the tops & have fresh pine apple in 36 months.


Do you sit the top in a dish down in water or do you put it in dirt?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Do you sit the top in a dish down in water or do you put it in dirt?


I gentle peel the fruit(flesh) away from the green leaves, after I remove the top from the whole pine apple.
I some times peel a few outer leaves off before planting, sometime you can see roots.

By planting I mean that I pot them up like any rooted cutting, in potting soil.
Mostly sand & compost.


----------

